# Hello from Seattle



## apogee137 (May 31, 2010)

Hi,

I just purchased a 1978 Islander 28 named Windswift. I do not have years of sailing experience, but have immersed myself for the last 9 months or so. This includes having taken three classes and nearly continuous research during that time.

I was bitten at the Seattle Boat Show, where I saw a Dana 24. When I saw this boat, I was so impressed by the design, that I thought, "I could be happy with this type of boat". Of course, Dana 24's are very expensive, so I started researching boats, Seamanship, started shopping for a boat, etc.

I found Windswift, which I felt would be a great boat to learn on and cruise Puget Sound and BC in. Someday, after I've learned a lot more and have more "on the water experience", say in 5-6 years, I plan to purchase a small sailboat designed for blue water passages.

I have learned a great deal in a relatively short period of time, but there's no substitute for years of experience, so I'm relying on friends and now, hopefully, internet forums to enhance my knowledge.

I'm 49 years old and find myself wishing I'd found sailing a long time ago, so I'm trying very hard to make up for lost time.

I look forward to getting to know you, even if only via this forum. And I thank you in advance for helping me with my many upcoming questions. 

Warm Regards,
--Steven


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

Hello from the far corner in in Florida. I'm sure the Islander can do all that's asked. Enjoy the adventure, Aythya crew


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Howdy from Calgary

I do most of my sailing on the BC coast. I have also explored the San Juans. You are in one of the best cruising areas of the world.

You have a good solid plan. In 5-6 years, you can get to a lot of great anchorages.

Jack


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

Greetings Steven,

Our kids grew up on an Islander 28. We still have a month of nice cruising weather here in the Salish Sea before it gets nasty. Do you have a heater on your boat?


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

You might also look up some of the local yacht clubs. some are better at getting info from folks, others not so. Sloop Tavern is a good one in ballard. some races, monthly meetings. Besides being cheap at $65 a year. There are some asset clubs too, but a bit more expensive, ie 300+ a year. Both types have plus's and minus's. If you are somewhere north, west or south, there are some other clubs too.

Welcome to the crazyness. Just watch out and do not get smacked! He will pick you up once he smacks you!LOLOL


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Welcome Steven. Good boat you picked, I'm sure you'll have a lot of fun learning on it.


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

hello and welcome from apple tree cove kingston wa the islanders are a well built sailboat i would go blue with mine hope to see you out there


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

By the way, check out this owners site

IYCNW Home


----------



## apogee137 (May 31, 2010)

I have to say that I'm overjoyed to be a part of the sailing community. Everyone I've spoke with both in person and in forums like this, have been so helpful and welcoming. Apparently, sailing attracts a lot of very friendly and warm-hearted people.

Thanks everyone for the welcome and the tips on clubs, etc. I hope to see you in some beautiful anchorage somewhere.


----------



## apogee137 (May 31, 2010)

erps said:


> Greetings Steven,
> 
> Our kids grew up on an Islander 28. We still have a month of nice cruising weather here in the Salish Sea before it gets nasty. Do you have a heater on your boat?


No, I don't have a heater yet, or a dinghy for that matter. I'm in the process of researching both of these items, since I want to get it right the first time.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

> since I want to get it right the first time.


Oh, you're one of those guys! I always admired folks who could learn without having to make costly mistakes first. I'm afraid I'm not one of those folks. My knowledge came at great expense.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

erps said:


> Oh, you're one of those guys! I always admired folks who could learn without having to make costly mistakes first. I'm afraid I'm not one of those folks. My knowledge came at great expense.


+1

As Bill gates, another WA resident once wrote, "Success teaches nothing."

I tell prospective sailing instructors that they have to have made a lot of mistakes to gain the experience necessary to pass along that experience.


----------



## seacab (Oct 7, 2010)

*Seattle*



apogee137 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just purchased a 1978 Islander 28 named Windswift.
> <SNIP>
> ...


Steven,

I'll be signing papers for a Columbia 26' Mk II Saturday and hopefully mooring her in Portage Bay or Lake Union by the end of October. Looking forward to enjoying our waters here and the sailing community. I spent most of the summer sailing on a San Juan 24' and Duck Dodges and can't wait to own my own.

Tried to send you a PM but as a newbie I'm not allowed to so I'm saying hi here. Perhaps we'll run into one another on the water some day!

Cheers,
Craig.


----------



## apogee137 (May 31, 2010)

I have no expectation of not making mistakes, but I do seek to inform myself, to the greatest extent possible, so as to minimize their severity and cost. I'm getting started late and I'm not rich--even less so after buying my boat. While shopping for a boat, I taught myself to tap decks and hulls, to inspect rigging, etc., which was invaluable since I found several boats with, severe deck de-lamination, that I might have purchased had I not learned these skills. I also shopped as hard for an owner as for a boat. The PO of Windswift is now my good friend and has been an invaluable resource as he has much more experience than I. Actually, the entire process of purchasing this boat from the PO was a joy.

No amount of preparation and research can eliminate mistakes, and I've already made several. My repeated attempts dock at a pump-out station, with a strong wind blowing me directly off it, makes a great example. To quote a lyric, "Everybody plays the fool... sometimes." Fortunately, some friendly person down the dock, took pity on my and helped me from the dock.

I'm working hard to learn good seamanship. Here are some examples of my pursuit:

1. Learning to repair my own sails, so I bought a sailmakers palm, etc.
2. Learning to do my own line splicing, so I bought a set of Sampson fids and a rigging knife with a Marlinspike.
3. Learning traditional navigation techniques, instead of depending entirely on technology that may fail.
4. Learning and adhering to the "rules of the road". Some friends with more experience that I have told me that I take the rules a bit too seriously, but I'd rather have these rules ingrained before I start deciding when it is practical (read safe) to break these rules, if ever.
5. Learning to heave to, read water, understand how land masses effect wind so I can anticipate potential problems, etc.

The list goes on.

In short, I have a sound boat and I want to keep it that way. I want to be able to enjoy my boat by reducing the stress that comes from not knowing what I'm doing. When I do make mistakes, I will learn from them so as not to repeat them. In particular, I do not wish for my new pastime to endanger another person or their boat.

So, In spite of my best efforts, I have and will continue to make plenty of mistakes, but I take the responsibility of boat ownership and boating very seriously.

Wow, that was long. Sorry for the dissertation. ;-)


----------



## apogee137 (May 31, 2010)

seacab said:


> Steven,
> 
> I'll be signing papers for a Columbia 26' Mk II Saturday and hopefully mooring her in Portage Bay or Lake Union by the end of October. Looking forward to enjoying our waters here and the sailing community. I spent most of the summer sailing on a San Juan 24' and Duck Dodges and can't wait to own my own.
> 
> ...


Hi Craig,

What is your boat's name? I'll keep an eye out for you.

I almost bought a San Juan 28. It was a terrific boat, with an awesome sail inventory. If I was a racer, that's the boat I would have bought, but I plan on mostly cruising. The Islander, on the other hand, has a larger cabin with much nicer woodwork, so it's very warm and inviting, which made it more appealing to my SO, which is obviously very important.

Also, the V-berth in the Islander is actually usable for two people, not just sails. The starboard side is longer that the port side, which makes it anatomically correct for a cruising couple, at least for us since I'm only 5' 10" and she's 5' 4". The San Juan's V-berth would have been relegated to storage.

One thing I noticed while looking at boats in this size range is that they almost all have unusable V-berths, unless your very short, like playing footsie and/or bumping your head all night long.

Hopefully we'll meet on the water one of these days. My boat is moored between the Freemont Bridge and the Ballard Bridge, right by Foss.

Cheers!

--Steven

PS. Thanks again to you and everyone else for the hearty welcome.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

seacab,

IIRC you need 3-5 posts to send a pm. As some say, go to off topic, post in the what song is this thread or equal. or type a 2, another post, 3......until you get the needed number of post. this slows down the robot/puter posters that post on there own, and send out spam PM's if you will. 

Enjoy your boats, wish I was a bit closer to Lk Union to do the duck dodge, but getting to and from Edmonds......a bit much for a fun race!

Marty


----------



## Livia (Jul 20, 2006)

Welcome from Victoria. We just finished a 3.5 month trip around Vancouver Island and it was *fantastic*.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Livia said:


> Welcome from Victoria. We just finished a 3.5 month trip around Vancouver Island and it was *fantastic*.


I am so envious; I do the trip in two weeks. I went around last from Sept 1 - 14. We might have seen you along the way.


----------



## Livia (Jul 20, 2006)

Better 2 weeks than not! Logbook says we were in Barkley Sept 1 - 14.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

We were in Barkley Sound, swing on the anchor in Effingham Bay, on Sept 11-12. One other boat was there, stern-to.


----------



## Livia (Jul 20, 2006)

((sorry to hijack thread))

We were in Barkley a month but never made it to Effingham Bay funny enough. We were very near there at Clarke-Benson Islands earlier in the month.


----------



## bonsai77 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi Steven, welcome to the interactive world of sailing.


----------

